# Great fishing on Saturday



## deatonic (Jul 15, 2014)

This weekend I made another trip to the coast from the Austin area. I brought my son and his friend (never been fishing before), a friend/coworker and his son (neither have ever caught a fish before). When I bring people fishing with me, I am always nervous that they will have a good time and actually catch something. 

The day didnâ€™t get off to the best start. When we got to the beach we found some deep sand and got stuck. This is not the way I had envisioned the day going. We were super fortunate that there are some really, really great people that fish!! The â€œWaco kidâ€ saw our predicament and stopped to help. After dragging the van out of the sand, he went above and beyond and shared a fountain of knowledge with us, gave us some of his bait, one of his custom leaders and a bag of balloons!! What started as a big problem turned in to a huge blessing. I canâ€™t say enough about the â€œWaco kidâ€ and his generosity. I donâ€™t know if any of you know him. He doesnâ€™t spend much time on this forum as he does a lot of kayaking and spends most of his time on that forum, but I wanted to give him some huge props in case he stops by here. 

Anyway, after playing in the sand, the day went great! Everybody caught a big fish or two or three, and made memories for life.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Congrats, nice trip and report. Thanks for sharing


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice report. Great job on your part introducing those kids to saltwater fishing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WTG Dad!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

That's what it's all about. Great report!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Great job. Way to get it done for the kids and your buddy!


----------



## The Waco Kid (Nov 2, 2014)

That's what it's all about. Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

WONDERFUL! The blessing of seeing the smiles on the boys faces is priceless. Thanks for your investment in them. The LORD blessed you all, even with your little time in 'the desert.'


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like a great time! Like the story about the Waco Kid. Did you use the ballons for fishing? From the photos it looks like you were at the Matagorda jetties.


----------



## deatonic (Jul 15, 2014)

gaftop said:


> Looks like a great time! Like the story about the Waco Kid. Did you use the ballons for fishing? From the photos it looks like you were at the Matagorda jetties.


Yes, the balloons are for fishing. "The Waco Kid" shared a little secret of his. Hopefully he won't mind me sharing, but inflating a balloon and tying it on to your leader can float the line out much further than we could cast. Some of you may be master casters (100+ yards), but I haven't perfected the technique yet. The balloons can float it out as far as you want. And yes we were at the Matagorda jetties.


----------



## xmatador (Mar 13, 2014)

WTG! :dance:


----------



## jaysmith77573 (Jul 6, 2014)

*how to tie ballons*

How do you tie the ballons to your leader? Is there a special technique or just a regular knot.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Nov 2, 2014)

Here is the set up I was running that weekend. It is a 250# six foot PVC coated steel leader (make my own). The leader has a sliding swivel that will allow you to fish between 3' and 6' below the surface. I either tie the balloon to the slide swivel or I tie it to the terminal tackle connection at the main line. You can see where I popped the balloons when I was threw. I blow up the ballon and tie a knot in it then tie it to the leader with an overhand knot, I hope that helps.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Nov 2, 2014)

Now you have to have the wind working for you. This afternoon there was a North wind pushing the rigs out. Then hopefully this happens. This is what I did the afternoon before I met Deatonic's fine fishing expedition. I believe they had a large time!


----------



## The Waco Kid (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

deatonic and Waco Kid,ya'll are some cool cats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

